
In Memory of Scott Dinsmore - CCs
http://liveyourlegend.net/in-memory-of-scott-dinsmore/
======
jaredcwhite
Truly sad. I only just found out about Scott through his well-known TED talk
and was excited to learn more about him on his site, only to hear the news. :(

